# Indian Papoose



## jrapoza (May 25, 2017)

I am also happy to announce the sale of my 1949 Papoose.


https://www.mecum.com/lots/LJ0617-283769/1949-indian-papoose/


----------



## partsguy (May 26, 2017)

jrapoza said:


> I am also happy to announce the sale of my 1949 Papoose.
> 
> 
> https://www.mecum.com/lots/LJ0617-283769/1949-indian-papoose/




Congrats! Good luck, man!


----------



## bricycle (Jun 13, 2017)

you have nice stuff....


----------

